# DIFC (Limestone House) vs. City Walk



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi All,

Arrived in country a week ago and been doing a load of viewings, was hoping to get some non-estate agent/non-biased views on a dilema for where to move to?

Essentially boiling down to City Walk vs. Limestone House. I loved Limestone House until the agent opened the windows to reveal all the construction work on the new avenue development and a tower going up. He assures me you cannot hear anything at night but I have my doubts. It does have AC/Chiller included in rent.

City Walk place was amazing but more expensive, especially as I will be working in DIFC so would need to Uber/Careem/buy a car to get to work when compared to Limestone.

Pricing wise, Limsetone House with assumptions on bills/internet etc is coming in at 34% of my salary where as City Walk is coming in at 41% when I add in 1,000 AED a month to get to work.

Any views welcome! It'll be a one bed place for my wife and I.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

There are a couple of reviews here but they are from 2-3 years ago

https://www.flatreviews.com/building/42_Limestone-House


I work a couple of blocks down from there and i will say that during the normal working months the traffic after 5.30pm is horrendous and if there is an exhibition on at the Trade centre then it is worse. So much so i get the metro as i have sat outside the Ritz Carlton for 45 mins to an hour not moving. There is only one way in and out on the service road. I havent heard any construction noise however am not here at night

I don't know anything about City Walk sorry


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks - traffic won't be an issue really as I'll be working in DIFC and walking distance from Limestone House.

My big concern is the potential noise from construction although some of those reviews aren't great.

Hmm.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Best thing to do is visit Limestone House at night and judge for yourself, either just hang around in the lobby or see if the security guard has a key to the apartment you're interested in and can give you an escorted visit.

If your apartment is not facing towards the construction site, you may not hear anything at all.

(Awooga)


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

Gavtek said:


> Best thing to do is visit Limestone House at night and judge for yourself, either just hang around in the lobby or see if the security guard has a key to the apartment you're interested in and can give you an escorted visit.
> 
> If your apartment is not facing towards the construction site, you may not hear anything at all.
> 
> (Awooga)


Went around with the agent early morning the other day, could see some guys working but not hear a lot at all. Apartment is directly looking out to the site which is why I'm so concerned about it.

:toppa:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

NewtoDUB said:


> Apartment is directly looking out to the site which is why I'm so concerned about it.
> 
> :toppa:


In that case be prepared for every Saturday morning to be a total nightmare, and every day unless you get up by 7am.

I like City Walk, just no pubs near it (as in walking distance, I know SZR and its many dens of iniquity is nearby).


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Look a bit further afield and plan on taking the metro to DIFC. Business Bay stop for Executive Towers in front of it, or Rolex Tower or Liberty House near the Financial Centre stop (only one stop from Emirates Towers, which is the stop for DIFC). Reverse commute on metro is perfectly fine and quick and not crowded.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

TallyHo said:


> Look a bit further afield and plan on taking the metro to DIFC. Business Bay stop for Executive Towers in front of it, or Rolex Tower or Liberty House near the Financial Centre stop (only one stop from Emirates Towers, which is the stop for DIFC). Reverse commute on metro is perfectly fine and quick and not crowded.


Absolutely agree with Tallyho. In any case, surely the rent will be less than 34% of your salary.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Using the Metro depends where the office is in DIFC. If it's over in the far end of Gate Village, that's not a walk I'd be comfortable doing at least 4 months of the year, not far off a kilometre if you follow the pavements.


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

Yes will be in Gate Village so metro not ideal really. I did look at Sky Gardens and Burj Daman but didn't really like either of them. Limestone would be perfect but for the construction while city walk ticks all the boxes aside from being walking distance to work!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

NewtoDUB said:


> ...........and walking distance from Limestone House.


Thats 10 yards in the summer !


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome to Dubai. We all compromise on something.

I'm not bothered by a 15 minute walk in the summer. Perhaps I've been here long enough. 

You can always compromise by taking the metro during the cooler months (8 months of the year) and taxi the other four months?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

OP, You are not gaining much by living in Citywalk. Limestone house still makes sense. As does staying towards "new' dubai in which case you will always be opposite the traffic (in the metro or on the road). Traffic in DIFC during rush hour (esp. in the evening) is always terrible.


----------



## NewtoDUB (Aug 7, 2017)

Thanks all - Limestone still good despite construction? The potential noise there is worrying me


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

NewtoDUB said:


> Thanks all - Limestone still good despite construction? The potential noise there is worrying me


Then surely your mind should be made up.


----------

